# GP Derry



## Hoping 2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi ladies, 

Just moved to Derry. Can anyone recommend a good & sympathetic GP that has experience with IVF & infertility? 

Many thanks xx


----------



## Maybebaby2014 (Oct 19, 2013)

dr Orr - foyleside family practice bridge st, just behind foyleside


----------



## Maybebaby2014 (Oct 19, 2013)

dr Orr - foyleside family practice bridge st, just behind foyleside


----------

